# Bad breath



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

For about a month now, Jaz's breath is vulgar. I mean it smells like....well...Poo really. Is there anything I can do or give her to reduce the smell on her breath.

She's eating royal canin medium puppy dry food at the moment and has done in the past with no issues. She gets fed a whole egg once a week with her kibble. So i'm not sure if it's anything to do with her diet.

She is teething as well, whether this has anything to do with it.

Any ideas ?

Thanks.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

No cussing on the family board can you change you sh!t in you post please


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> No cussing on the family board can you change you sh!t in you post please


Sorry, forgot there is no swear filter on site :


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

No prob I thought I would tell you before a Mod got too it LOL


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ingredients: Chicken meal, rice, *corn gluten meal*, chicken fat, brown rice, oat, dried beet pulp (sugar removed), *natural chicken flavor*, anchovy oil (source of EPA/DHA), *dried brewers yeast*, sodium silico aluminate, fructo-oligosaccharides (FOS), *soya oil*, salt, potassium chloride, dried egg product, *dried brewers yeast extract *(source of mannan-oligosaccharides)

I'd take a guess and say the food you are feeding is causing the bad breath. Corn cannot be digested and there other low quality ingridients that are probably not being digested properly therefore can use odor. My brother's Ambulldog used to stink really bad, just touching him would give off a bad odor and the food he was eating was loaded with brewer's yeast, he switched to raw and the dog's smell went away.

Another thing to consider is providing your dog a chewing bone whether it is rawhide or bully stick to chew on after its meals so it can scrape off food left overs in the teeth so they will not turn into cavities and nasty bacteria that can give off this smell. This is kind of like a natural brushing of the teeth.


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Do you think if I switch back to orijen, it would be a better diet ?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Jaz's dad said:


> Do you think if I switch back to orijen, it would be a better diet ?


I don't want to specifically tell you what brand to use, what I can tell you is that corn, soy, by product, brewer's quality ingridients are not good for any dog, I use canidae all life stages and supplement a table spoon of plain yogurt with every meal to enhance digestion. I used to add boiled chicken but I am scared that Bernie is growing too fast so I stopped that. Just make sure you rule out any food with bad ingridients even if its one:roll: PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Just to follow up on this for those interested.

My wife spoke to her friend today who is a vet. She mentioned about Jaz's minging breath, her reply was that while she's teething, gingavitis occurs and causes dogs breath to stink while teething. Once the teething period is over, the breath should be a lot better.


----------



## sydking (Jan 3, 2009)

i ran out of room in the freezer for a month or so and i didnet have room for my usal chicken carcass, and i noticed my dogs breath was like you explained in that time,

when i bought some and fed the each day for a few days it was gone, they clean the teeth really well and leave the mouth fresh.


----------

